# Bank Statement Help!!!



## Raheel. (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Guyz!!
If I apply for my Visa How much amount do I have to show I my bank account ? Semester fees is $8,000

1Year course fees + 1Year living + traveling or 
3Years course fees + 3Years living + traveling ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Raheel. said:


> Hi Guyz!!
> If I apply for my Visa How much amount do I have to show I my bank account ? Semester fees is $8,000
> 
> 1Year course fees + 1Year living + traveling or
> 3Years course fees + 3Years living + traveling ?


For student visa you must prove access to $15 000 per year of the course, so a one year course $15 000. If a 3 year course $45 000.
This figure is to cover yearly living expenses.

Semester fees are separate and not something you have to prove to INZ.

You can show less than the yearly $15 000 figure, if you have pre-paid something already in NZ - I.e. accommodation, but if you claim anything as being pre-paid you must show the receipt to INZ to prove your claim.

There are other requirements :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/study/canistudyinnewzealand/whatisrequired/

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Raheel. (Mar 21, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> For student visa you must prove access to $15 000 per year of the course, so a one year course $15 000. If a 3 year course $45 000.
> This figure is to cover yearly living expenses.
> 
> Semester fees are separate and not something you have to prove to INZ.
> ...


So, what would be the Amount I have to show in Financial documents with every expense ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Raheel. said:


> So, what would be the Amount I have to show in Financial documents with every expense ?


You don't have to show funds for every expense. Just $15000 per year of the course.
Obviously you will need other funds for course fees, immigration visa fees, any travelling etc etc but you don't have to prove these to INZ.


----------



## Raheel. (Mar 21, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> You don't have to show funds for every expense. Just $15000 per year of the course.
> Obviously you will need other funds for course fees, immigration visa fees, any travelling etc etc but you don't have to prove these to INZ.


Thank you for your help for financial statement I have one more question any Institute of technology would be fine For bachelor or do I have to take admission in university for visa?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Raheel. said:


> Thank you for your help for financial statement I have one more question any Institute of technology would be fine For bachelor or do I have to take admission in university for visa?


You will only be approved for a student visa if you meet the criteria and the requirements - as stated on the INZ website.

Also you must be able to provide a letter from an authorised NZ university or NZ Institute of Technology for the course you are claiming to have a place on.


----------



## Raheel. (Mar 21, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> You will only be approved for a student visa if you meet the criteria and the requirements - as stated on the INZ website.
> 
> Also you must be able to provide a letter from an authorised NZ university or NZ Institute of Technology for the course you are claiming to have a place on.


Can you tell me the names of NZ authorized universities and Institute of Technology ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Raheel. said:


> Can you tell me the names of NZ authorized universities and Institute of Technology ?


No I cannot.
Please read http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/study/canistudyinnewzealand/ and all associated information.
So long as the university or technical institute you choose that offers the course you want is a recognised NZ education provider you should be fine.


----------



## Raheel. (Mar 21, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> You don't have to show funds for every expense. Just $15000 per year of the course.
> Obviously you will need other funds for course fees, immigration visa fees, any travelling etc etc but you don't have to prove these to INZ.


I am going for 3 years Bachelor Degree in Business (As you said $15,000 per year of course $45,000 for 3 years) So at the time of visa I have to show statement of $45,000 for full three years or $15,000 would be fine to get the visa ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Raheel. said:


> I am going for 3 years Bachelor Degree in Business (As you said $15,000 per year of course $45,000 for 3 years) So at the time of visa I have to show statement of $45,000 for full three years or $15,000 would be fine to get the visa ?


I would expect $45000 to satisfy that part of the requirements.


----------



## Raheel. (Mar 21, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> I would expect $45000 to satisfy that part of the requirements.


Some one had told if I'll show $15,000 with one semester fees paid they will approve visa for 1 year is that Right ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Raheel. said:


> Some one had told if I'll show $15,000 with one semester fees paid they will approve visa for 1 year is that Right ?


No idea sorry.
Just a thought......... 
If you secure a place on a 3 year bachelor degree course via an NZ education provider, the principal of the provider must sign a letter confirming you have that place and you must use this letter to get the visa.
This letter will confirm you have a place for 3 years.
How do you propose to explain to INZ only having enough funds to cover living expenses for 1 year of a 3 year course ?

Its only my opinion, but if I was an Immigration Officer - why would I grant you the visa knowing that you only have enough funds to afford living expenses for one year ?
What's the point, I may as well look at another candidate who can prove funds for the entire duration of the course over someone that cannot ?

You really need to speak to INZ customer services or an authorised Immigration Consultant to advise you.


----------



## Raheel. (Mar 21, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> No idea sorry.
> Just a thought.........
> If you secure a place on a 3 year bachelor degree course via an NZ education provider, the principal of the provider must sign a letter confirming you have that place and you must use this letter to get the visa.
> This letter will confirm you have a place for 3 years.
> ...


I also though that, that's why I asked you people at INZ are not giving clear answers not even helping a little bit.

So this is for sure that for 3 year have to show $45,000 but what about fees can pay just for one semester fee or have to pay first full year fees for visa grant ?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Raheel. said:


> I also though that, that's why I asked you people at INZ are not giving clear answers not even helping a little bit.
> 
> So this is for sure that for 3 year have to show $45,000 but what about fees can pay just for one semester fee or have to pay first full year fees for visa grant ?


Raheel, we can't give you any more of a definite or clear answer than INZ - in fact, you should _not_ be assuming that we can. We cannot give you definite advice, for a number of reasons:

1. We are not immigration agents, and therefore cannot legally give advice that you could act on. 
2. All our comments are just our personal interpretation of what you can read for yourself on the immigration NZ website, or based on our personal experiences.

If there's someone out there that hsa been in a similar situation, they may be able to tell you what happened to them. 
But you absolutely should _not_ be acting on it without consulting with an agent or NZ Immigration first.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Raheel. said:


> I also though that, that's why I asked you people at INZ are not giving clear answers not even helping a little bit.
> 
> So this is for sure that for 3 year have to show $45,000 but what about fees can pay just for one semester fee or have to pay first full year fees for visa grant ?


Thats a pity Raheel, INZ were very helpful in our case, however, we did also utilise the services of a personal Immigration Consultant for the whole process so had a team of experts on hand to answer any question we had.

In answer to your question, sorry I have no idea if you can pay just 1 year semester fees for a 3 year course ?

I'm only making a personal interpretation of the student visa requirements and criteria you have to satisfy as currently stated on the INZ website.
I don't offer any Immigration advice as such, just the benefit of my experience having been through it myself.

As I have said before, you need to speak to an authorised expert.


----------

